# Some Cinderella pictures



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

I can't believe it - she's actually PLAYING with a toy I bought her for Christmas! (Didn't last long - short attention span.)













Finally! A picture of her beautiful eyes......












edited to brighten last picture - Thanks, Doodlebug!


But, if she's going to be in the bedroom while I'm getting dressed, there is no need for commentary. I KNOW I've put on a few pounds with the holidays and all, but this look was just *rude*!


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

She's so very pretty!  (very much like my Nina) My kitties stole their present as one of the little ones was putting it under the tree. It was wrapped, so I think Nina might have had some help!


----------



## horseplaypen (Apr 1, 2004)

:lol: 

Cinderella is so pretty. It's so nice to see some pics of her! I had a ragdoll that looked very similar to her when I was younger.


----------



## kitburger (Dec 27, 2006)

:lol: 
Oh you have made me laugh! ( The 'thats just rude' pic )
Shes such a pretty girl.
I got Kitty one of those toys for Christmas too! Now its in the corner with all the other toys he wont play with. One day I`ll learn and stop wasting my money!


----------



## manitu22 (Apr 25, 2003)

OMG! Hahahaa..love that last pic with the caption! She is beautiful!


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

Thank you all for your nice comments (on Cinderella's behalf).  

And kitburger, it took her a few days to play with the toy. But I'm like you, I buy and buy and she plays with the boxes the toys come in! :roll:


----------



## kitkat (Sep 22, 2003)

She is so pretty and the shocked look on her face was hilarious :lol:


----------



## sefaleth (Mar 8, 2006)

:lol: 
Very cute!
I got the same exact toy for Mac, and he's already bored with it. It all goes to the rescue after a few months, so I can tell myself I'm not wasting money.


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

Yup. Hasn't touched it since I got the picture. :roll: 

But holy cow, does she love the new laser pointer!


----------



## kitburger (Dec 27, 2006)

Isn`t it typical! Kittys toys all end up being given away too. he did have a poke at it last nite but it only lasted 30 seconds. He loves my long ridind whip though and a tiny Eeyore that was meant to hang on my fone!
Will have to look out for laser pointer and give that a try.


----------



## OctoberinMaine (Sep 12, 2006)

What a beautiful kitty! It's funny about the toy for Christmas, because that mouse-on-a-track is one of the few toys Rookie will play with too. I like the idea of a toy she can play with by herself.


----------



## Lisa 216 (Oct 25, 2004)

Aww, those pics are lovely. The last one with the caption is a hoot :lol: :lol: 

Cats can be so fussy with toys. Pepper only really likes the little non-fuzzy toy mice and the laser, and Snickers only liked sparkly pompoms.

Maybe you'll hit on one she likes, Marie. Too bad this one didn't hold her interest for long...


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

She smacked it a couple times last night because she was mad at me for stopping the laser game! :lol:


----------



## Stephie (Feb 4, 2005)

awww she's an absolute poppet, even with that disdainful look on her face :lol:


----------



## Janice (Jan 12, 2007)

She is beautiful...her eye's are stunning!! :heart


----------

